# Best place for poly boxes



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Where is the cheapest place to buy poly boxes from for incubating?

I've seen this place online that seems really reasonable...
Polystyrene Boxes - Insulated Packaging
...anyone seen any cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

Jay--Pee said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy poly boxes from for incubating?
> 
> I've seen this place online that seems really reasonable...
> Polystyrene Boxes - Insulated Packaging
> ...



The poly box shop :lol2::lol2:

Try any tropical fish shop they get the fish delivered in them :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

My local fish shop has tons. they just give them away. :2thumb:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

PythonPaul said:


> The poly box shop :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Try any tropical fish shop they get the fish delivered in them :2thumb:





bowdenmx said:


> My local fish shop has tons. they just give them away. :2thumb:


Fish shops that sell live fish (like aquatic centres) or dead fish (fishmongers)?
Sorry lol


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

Jay--Pee said:


> Fish shops that sell live fish (like aquatic centres) or dead fish (fishmongers)?
> Sorry lol


Yes aquatic centres :2thumb:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

PythonPaul said:


> Yes aquatic centres :2thumb:


That's brilliant thanks Paul.

Are they normally quite big, like 3 or 4 clutches in or are they normally only big enough for a single clutch?


----------



## GolgoThirteen (Mar 28, 2012)

The pet shop I got my Leo's from was kind enough to give me one when I told him my female was gravid. Measures about 19" x 11" internally, enough for three tubs (I'm using the ones my Chinese delivers food in).


----------



## NowOrNever (Apr 6, 2012)

Theres a few places you can get them, Garden Centres, Aquatic Centres, even Fruit & Veg shops. Just ask nicely. My local Aquatic Centre wanted to charge me £15 for one! In the end I just bidded for one on ebay, and won it @ £5, nice size too!


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

I popped into my local pet shop and asked nicley, they gave me 1 free. It saves them space in their rubbish bins


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I get mine from the fish counter at the local supermarket, they're only too pleased to give them to you!


----------

